# Why You Don't Like Wine But Like Bourbon/Gin/Vodka



## Lon (Dec 16, 2015)

Most but not all people that drink Bourbon/Gin/Vodka don't drink it straight because the first time they tried it they didn't like the taste, so someone suggested they try it with coke,seven up, tonic etc. and VOILA!!! much better because now it's sweet. Most people like sweet alcoholic drinks and good red and white wines other than a Reisling/or Muscat variety are not sweet, just like Bourbon/Gin/Vodka. Scotch (which I like as well as wines, is not sweet. Drinking most alcoholic beverages STRAIGHT and enjoying it, including good wines requires time. Folks that only enjoy sweet wines are really missing a great taste experience. Bread and cheeses with a good red wine makes up for the lack of sweetness and actually enhances the taste of the wine. Try it------You"ll Like It.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 16, 2015)

I DO like it, Lon. I also like Scotch with a splash of water.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 16, 2015)

Ice cold vodka, straight no chaser, not for the meek. Gin has always smelled like cologne so never had a taste for it. My mother drank Dewar's. In that case something like a whiskey sour is nice. But scotch is an acquired taste. Honey Jack Daniels is one of my favorites. Irish coffee too. So I like a variety.


----------



## Davey Jones (Dec 16, 2015)

OK so I'm the odd one but I don't drink any of those including beer, at any reception I will carry that screwdriver  drink around with me till its time to leave.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

Davey Jones said:


> OK so I'm the odd one but I don't drink any of those including beer, at any reception I will carry that screwdriver  drink around with me till its time to leave.


 Nothing wrong with abstinence Davey, but it is boring.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2015)

Abstinence makes the heart grow fonder,  heh heh heh


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Hahahahahhahahahaha.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Scotch on the rocks please, or southern comfort on the rocks. Yummy.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Upon reflection, I think I prefer, soon to be legal, BC Bud.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Upon reflection, I think I prefer, soon to be legal, BC Bud.


????  It's as bad for your lungs as tobacco.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 16, 2015)

Funny I have never enjoyed beer in any way. I tried Southern Comfort, idol worship as a teen for Janis Joplin...too potent and too sweet.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> ????  It's as bad for your lungs as tobacco.



An ancient myth.

First off, unless you have an addictive personality to begin with, you won't be smoking 20 joints a day like a pack-a-day cigarette smoker. A joint a day for 20 years has been found to have NO effect on the lungs. 

Second, smoking is not the only way to ingest cannabis these days. You have vaporizers, yummy things like brownies and cookies with weed baked in, liquid extracts ...


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 16, 2015)

Point well made...look at Brother Willie


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 16, 2015)

I like beer, wine, gin and tonic, whisky with lots of water, and fruity cocktails.  But not all at one time.  Hubby will drink scotch straight, no ice.  But he sips it so he can actually taste it.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> Point well made...look at Brother Willie



Exactly.

And the list of famous people that use weed is endless ... it didn't turn _them_ into raving maniacs or give them lung problems.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I like beer, wine, gin and tonic, whisky with lots of water, and fruity cocktails. * But not all at one time*.



I would HOPE not!

Although I did that at my 18th birthday party - never again!



> Hubby will drink scotch straight, no ice.  But he sips it so he can actually taste it.



He sounds like a connoisseur.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Soooo, Philly, you are saying that only infamous people (like you) come down with reefer madness? Bwahahahahaha.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> I would HOPE not!
> 
> Although I did that at my 18th birthday party - never again!
> 
> ...



Hubby is a true Scot and only drinks Scotch!

The first time I got drunk I was 16 and I was wishing for death!


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Soooo, Philly, you are saying that only infamous people (like you) come down with reefer madness? Bwahahahahaha.



That's me at 1:13, telling you to play faster at our Christmas party ...


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Cool Philly. As long as I don't have to wear the weird toque one of the debauched debs was sporting.  Refer madness is one thing, but irredeemable fashion faux pas quite another.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

The demon weed does that to you, though - I once smoked a big bowl and ended up wearing white after Labor Day! :cower:


----------



## jujube (Dec 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Abstinence makes the heart grow fonder,  heh heh heh



But on the other hand, absinthe makes the fart go longer.....


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Cool Philly. As long as I don't have to wear the weird toque one of the debauched debs was sporting.  Refer madness is one thing, but irredeemable fashion faux pas quite another.



Yes, Shali, its too late for that girl, who has succumbed to hopeless insanity from smoking the demon weed, as evidenced by the silly elfy hat.

Personally I think you get a bigger bang for your buck from drinking de hard stuff -- 40 proof or more if you can get it.  Wine is usually only about 7-10% and beer in Canada around 6-7%. Although wine and beer are nice and refreshing, your sure to get a better buzz from de likker, without having to drink a whole darn bottle.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Yes, Shali, its too late for that girl, who has succumbed to hopeless insanity from smoking the demon weed, as evidenced by the silly elfy hat.
> 
> Personally I think you get a bigger bang for your buck from drinking de hard stuff -- 40 proof or more if you can get it.  Wine is usually only about 7-10% and beer in Canada around 6-7%. Although wine and beer are nice and refreshing, your sure to get a better buzz from de likker, without having to drink a whole darn bottle.



That's something I never understood - not from a chemistry aspect, but from a financial one - why drink several bloating beers when you can get te same buzz from a single shot of, say, Southern Comfort? 

Your belly will thank you, as well as your wallet / purse.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2015)

Absolutement!  Makes sense to me too.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 16, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That's something I never understood - not from a chemistry aspect, but from a financial one - why drink several bloating beers when you can get te same buzz from a single shot of, say, Southern Comfort?
> 
> Your belly will thank you, as well as your wallet / purse.



I LIKE the taste of beer. Getting a buzz or relaxing is not the only reason to drink it.  

Hubby can't figure out why people on tv or in movies always pour a shot of whisky down their throats as fast as they can so that they never even taste it.  He loves the taste of good Scotch.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 16, 2015)

Good, let's get drunk, I mean have a drink!  No elfy hats before Xmas. Hohohohoho. Salut!


----------



## Cookie (Dec 16, 2015)

I doubt if anyone can gulp 'good' scotch down, even if they tried, as I find it so strong it would burn my throat and stomach.  I have to take tiny sips it just to get it down. The stuff they are drinking on TV must be regular rye, and of course they are stressed, those characters, so very very stressed, those lawyers, detectives, cops, or advertising executives so they need to get that stuff down fast. 

What I find funny is the vodka shots in some TV shows (The Good Wife) when they get stressed they go to the bar and have a vodka shot fest.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 16, 2015)

I like wine sometimes and whiskey or beer other times.


----------



## imp (Dec 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hubby is a true Scot and only drinks Scotch!
> 
> The first time I got drunk I was 16 and I was wishing for death!



The first time my ex-wife's sister got drunk, she, too, was 16, but this occurred at some high-schoolers' party, and the result was that she was violated while passed-out. She did not tell us, but wrote it in a letter to her friend in Florida (we lived in Vegas). At 18, she moved to Chicago, and my wife found that un-mailed letter buried in one of Diane's dresser drawers.

My life experiences, by now you will likely agree, could be made into a Hollywood Movie.    imp


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 16, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I LIKE the taste of beer. Getting a buzz or relaxing is not the only reason to drink it.



Well, I was only referring to American beer - you know, that weak, pale-yellow pee water that's called "beer" here. The stuff they serve in bars when you ask for a generic beer.



> Hubby can't figure out why people on tv or in movies always pour a shot of whisky down their throats as fast as they can so that they never even taste it.  He loves the taste of good Scotch.



I'm a huge fan of the old hard-boiled detective books, and I've NEVER seen one of the protagonists _sip_ a drink - they always "gulped it down", "threw it back", "drained their glass in one draught", or "slammed it down nice and neat".

REAL men _gargle_ their booze, didn't you know?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 17, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Well, I was only referring to American beer - you know, that weak, pale-yellow pee water that's called "beer" here. The stuff they serve in bars when you ask for a generic beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh!  None of that American lager pish!  I find it hard to believe I used to like that stuff.  I like IPA's and a variety of craft beers.  In the US one of my favourites is Two Hearted Ale.  

Unfortunately there is not a huge choice of beers in Thailand.  I don't think they are familiar with craft beers.  I actually do like a Foster's though and we can get it on tap at an Aussie pub we don't normlly go to - not on our beach.  We stick to Singha which is a lager and we just get used to it while here. 

I think the shots that are gulped down aren't Scotch, but probably bourbon or some American or Canadian whisky.


----------



## SifuPhil (Dec 17, 2015)

I can well understand your preference for craft beers.

The hard-boiled guys were usually depicted as drinking rye - I guess that was a drink of preference back in the day.


----------

